# Hero



## Guro Harold (Mar 29, 2003)

Heard about Hero, the movie starring Jet Li?  Here is the link to view the trailers!!!!

www.herothemovie.com


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Cool

I def look forward to seeing this movie..



Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

When is this movie scheduled to hit the theaters ?


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 8, 2003)

It might hit the theaters in June this year, but who really knows since it reschedules the showing time a lot.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

Ahh ok
I will keep an eye out for it and if its not posted here.
I'll post it if i come across it first.

Thank You

Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 8, 2003)

Hadn't heard a definite date yet.  There was some talk of making it late this year for Oscar nomination processes, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

From the previews it looks like its going to be a Fantastic movie.

Does anybody know if it will come out in Asia first ?


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 9, 2003)

I know is that it being shown in China and some other countries already.  It's a big hit in China, but also the copied DVDs of this movie from the black market are everywhere in China.  My daughter had a friend who just came back from China and brought a copied Hero DVD, and she soon will send it to me  (guilty smile) what can I say?  I just want to see it -- the sooner the better.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *I know is that it being shown in China and some other countries already.  It's a big hit in China, but also the copied DVDs of this movie from the black market are everywhere in China.  My daughter had a friend who just came back from China and brought a copied Hero DVD, and she soon will send it to me  (guilty smile) what can I say?  I just want to see it -- the sooner the better.   *




Tooo Sweet......

Well i guess there is 0ne thing for the rest of us to do.
Can you say eBay.......


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

I just looked on eBay and they are all over there if you want a copy on DVD....

Sweet


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *I just looked on eBay and they are all over there if you want a copy on DVD....
> 
> Sweet
> ...



Yep!!!

I can't believe those ppl make money from these free stuff.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *Yep!!!
> 
> I can't believe those ppl make money from these free stuff. *



Yep people will buy anything................

Scarey isnt it..


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

i have a copy i bought it in the philippines in march,  
it is awsome, story line is not as good as crouching tiger hidden dragon

but the martial arts was good


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

oh if your a jet li fan as iam you will be shocked by the ending


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *oh if your a jet li fan as iam you will be shocked by the ending *



Oh, yeah, I saw this movie too, and I wasn't happy about the ending, not at all.   
Overall, it was a beautiful movie itself.

Min


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

have any of you seen danny the dog jets new film


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 24, 2003)

I heard about it, but don't know if it is out yet.

Min


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

have you see jet li series he produced with mel gibson called invincible starring billy zane???

what did you think??


----------



## fist of fury (May 1, 2003)

I just finished watching Hero and I liked it alot. If you weren't a fan of Crouching tiger because of the flying you won't like this film.  I liked this one a little better than crouching tiger good movie.


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

yes i thought it was better than CTHD as well


----------



## fist of fury (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *yes i thought it was better than CTHD as well *



Any particular fight scene that really stood out as your favorite?


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

jet li and donnie yen the first one was good


----------



## fist of fury (May 2, 2003)

Donnie Yen was underused in this movie. I agree it was one of my favorite fight scenes also I just wish he had more screen time.


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

yeah that was shocking, i thought he was going to in it for as long as he was in once upon a time in china 2

its great to see a swordsmanship movie by jet


have you seen the swordsman starring jet li?


----------



## fist of fury (May 2, 2003)

no that's next on my list to buy.


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

i have not seen it either it must be great though


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 21, 2003)

If you don't mind subtitles, buy Swordsman 2.  The dubbed version (Legend of the Swordsman) is a little chopped up. 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Michael Billings (May 21, 2003)

MinnieMin loaned me Hero for my recuperation from surgery.  I liked it (the subtitled version.)  She also loaned me History of the Shaolin.  Way cool DVD.

Thanks,
-Michael


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 7, 2003)

Don't know about the movie that much, but I personally feel that Jet Li can play a much better villian than a hero.  Even his Hong Kong hero moives (much better than his movies from Hollywood) don't compare to just that badass aura that Jet Li can portray.  Just IMO, but just watch Lethal Weapon 4.  Or The One, I liked him better as a villian.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 7, 2003)

I have a couple of copies of Hero on DVD from my trip to Thailand, but nothing compares to seeing that movie on the big screen.  I watched it while I was there and thought it was a beautiful movie.  The DVD doesnt do it justice. 

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

